# Algae!



## apatel40 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi there, does anybody have any ideas why my aquarium constantly grows algae. Here is my tropical set up:

75 litre tank, marina S20 slim filter, sandstone rocks, black pebbles. marine blue and white glo light left on 15 hours a day, tank next to window, change 50% water every week. The tank still grows alot of green algae for some reason. any ideas people? many thanks


----------



## Thor (Sep 24, 2011)

I would say you are overdoing it with the light. I don't even have lights on my tanks that sit on my window sill and they still get algae. Also do you have plants in your tank?


----------



## apatel40 (Mar 4, 2012)

No plants just literally sandstone and gravel. Also an air pump with air stone if that makes a difference? I just think that the tank grows an abnormal amount quickly for some reason after a full clean


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Next to a window, 15hrs a day.....no wonder.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

i agree..cut the light cycle and put blinds on the window

Rick


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

whitetiger61 said:


> i agree..cut the light cycle and put blinds on the window
> 
> Rick


More frequent water changes will also remove the nutrients that algae consumes. Have you tested your water for nitrites and nitrates? This plus the light mentioned previously causes algae growth - not to mention over-feeding....
cb


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

apatel40 said:


> Hi there, does anybody have any ideas why my aquarium constantly grows algae. Here is my tropical set up:
> 
> 75 litre tank, marina S20 slim filter, sandstone rocks, black pebbles. marine blue and white glo light left on 15 hours a day, tank next to window, change 50% water every week. The tank still grows alot of green algae for some reason. any ideas people? many thanks


Hello a...

Cut back on the light to a maximum of 12 hours per day.

Setting up a tank next to a window isn't the best location. Look into getting some type of blinds for the window. That way, you can control the sunlight.

Get some of the small "Ramshorn" snails for the tank, they'll get the algae under control.

Keep up with the large, weekly water changes. This will remove the phosphates and nitrates the algae uses for food.

Get some fast growing stem plants into the tank. I like Water wisteria and Pennywort. These will complete with the algae for the available nutrients.

B


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Kill the lights and stop adding food.

In a week or so all the algae should have died off.

then add fast growing live plants like anacharis, vals, wisteria.

and for reference review the link in my signature.

my .02


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Although I would always recommend plants, they will not help with algae nor does it compete with plants for nutrients. You just need to get the light under control.


----------

